# Nesting?



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the first quilt I have ever done completely by myself. All my other quilting was done with my grandmother who died in 1989. I bought the fabric to make it back in 2006 or so and worked on it off and on. Got the top done a couple of years ago, made the sandwich then folded it up and forgot about it. Well, here lately, don't know why, must be nesting for winter but, I have been on a finish unfinished projects of all kinds kick. So, even though Grandma would have a cow, I decided this quilt would never get done if I hand quilted it so I machine quilted it. I pieced it on my Singer 66-1 treadle and quilted it on my Singer 27 treadle. The batting is 100% cotton. I love when I can put a check mark next to something and call it done!

Do any of ya'll do this, get into high gear getting project wrapped up before winter? I am buzzing around here like a bumble bee on speed lately, going from project to project finishing stuff up! BTW another thing I need to figure out, how the heck to you set the date and time on a digital camera. Mine is stuck on the day I bought it!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I love it!
Yes, I've been in that mode too, because of weather some, but also from becoming unemployed in August. :shocked:
There's just a need to "do" something productive.

You did a fantastic job.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Love the quilt.

Yes, lately I've been in a 'must get my indoor life organized' kick. Went through my and dh's closets and dressers and have a whole bunch of clothes to take to Goodwill. Have actually been 'weeding' things in my craft area too; a whole bunch of acrylic yarn I realized I will never get around to using, and some craft books I've had forever and never made anything from.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I am just seeing this quilt.. wow! love the fabrics and the design,, good job and hurray getting it _finished_!! whew..


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Love it, and yes I too am working on UFO's. Just finished a baby quilt and just about finished with the big sister quilt top too. Got two dolls quilts pinned, the dolls cut out for my great neices making matching nightgowns for the dolls and nieces. Matching the picture of their grandma(my middle sister) got for Christmas with her kerchief hat too. Sending the picture with the gifts.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful quilt--your Grandma would be proud.

I wish I could get something done---just finishing up my last quilting class, and have tons unfinished. I will get to a lot of mine when the snow flies. Right now, we are having some beautiful weather, so I am taking advantage of that and getting outside things done.


----------

